# How long can a kitten live with it's mother?



## arcunningham (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi!

Before Christmas my girlfriend and I finally decided to get a cat. We made contact with a very nice breeder of British Shorthairs and we are picking up our kitten on Saturday.

This week however the breeder contacted us and asked us if we would also like to look after the kittens mother as we had been discussing getting 2 cats to keep each other company. The problem it seems is that our kitten's mother recently "fell out" with the 2 other adult cats (1 male and 1 female). Shortly afterwards she was fine again but the other 2 adults seem to be holding a grudge and won't leave the breeders bedroom!

Anyway the mother cat seems very sociable and friendly and is only 18 months old. So we are going to have a trial run with the mother as well as our kitten. We were just wondering how long kittens can live with their mothers? If we end up keeping them both, will they still get on when the kitten matures? Will bringing the mother home to us with the kitten make it harder for the kitten to begin to "trust" us?

Any comments you have would be appreciated!

Many thanks.

Andy


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

My aunt had a mother cat with her 2 kittens and they did fine. Of course the mother cat didn't want to play as much as the kittens, but she would just swat at them when they got on her nerves. They were fine, though. I think they'll be ok--at least they won't be alone.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

As far as I know 12 weeks would be the ideal period of time for the kitties to spend with their mother. They will learn cats' social manners and make better pets. Which means they won't be so harsh at biting and scratching - you or the furnitures - while growing up.
It is wonderful that you have decided to adopt two of them. They will keep each other company and grow up to be best of friends. The fact that mother comes along makes it so much easier on her - not having to deal with the anxiety provoked by separation. Plus she will continue to discipline them :wink: . Best of luck and please tell us how you are doing with all three new babies  !


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think they'll get along fine, but if the kitten's a male, he will mate with his mother. Be sure to have him neutered before he matures. He could become a father at five months-maybe less, and that would be not be at all desirable! If she's a female, you don't have that to worry about.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Still, I would think you would want to get the mother spayed to avoid her going into heat. If she goes into heat she may try to escape and all the neighborhood toms will also be waiting at the door.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Richo's right. Both mother and kitten should be spayed and/or neutered.


----------



## arcunningham (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you to all those who have responded. We are happy to hear that it's a good idea (that's what we ourselves suspected)  .

We are collecting kitten and mother tomorrow and we'll see how it goes for a week or so with the mother. Ig things go well and the breeder decides that it's best for the mother to stay with us then we will get her spayed. We had intended to have our kitten neutured anyway.

Thanks again.


----------

